# is it honest job offer?



## agnieszka

Hi,
I am looking for a job in UAE for a while now. I have sent my CV to few companies and set my profile on recruiting agencies websites . One of the big company (according to their website) send me an email with their application form (nothing suspicious), which I filled in and sent back with my Resume attached to it. The strange thing is that they informed me in next e-mail that on this occasion I was successful and they send me their job offer with the prototype of my future contract. They asked me to contact the Traveling Agency for the acquisition of my work/residence permit papers which will empower me to live and work in U.A.E. 
No interview? Nothing? Seems strange for me...is this quite normal thing in UAE? Or Should I be aware of sth?
Can somebody please give me any advice? 
Thank you


----------



## BedouGirl

I have never heard of any company offering anyone a job without an interview. I suspect, if you contact the agent, you will be asked for money, which definitely is not legal.


----------



## AlexDhabi

The other illegal thing they may ask for is all your identity documents and bank details and they can steal your identity.


----------



## omrano

agnieszka said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for a job in UAE for a while now. I have sent my CV to few companies and set my profile on recruiting agencies websites . One of the big company (according to their website) send me an email with their application form (nothing suspicious), which I filled in and sent back with my Resume attached to it. The strange thing is that they informed me in next e-mail that on this occasion I was successful and they send me their job offer with the prototype of my future contract. They asked me to contact the Traveling Agency for the acquisition of my work/residence permit papers which will empower me to live and work in U.A.E.
> No interview? Nothing? Seems strange for me...is this quite normal thing in UAE? Or Should I be aware of sth?
> Can somebody please give me any advice?
> Thank you


SCAM...they will ask for your documents and then they will ask for money to get your visa. By the way it is very common and some people fall for it.


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Agreed this is certainly a scam.
It is the travel agent that will be scamming you by asking for visa fees.
It is against UAE law to charge people for their visa and recruitment fees.
Lets also be honest - what real employer is going to hire someone without even giving them an interview?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## agnieszka

Thanks everyone


----------

